# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [ Magazine ] Hardware /embarqu , que choisir?

## sylio4

Hello ! :-D 
Voila je rentre en premire anne dans une cole d'ingnieur en classe prparatoire intgre ESIGETEL (http://www.esigetel.fr/ )  et il se trouve que j'aimerais pouvoir obtenir de nouvelles connaissances dans ce domaine..c'est pourquoi je me tourne vers mon forum prfr pour pouvoir avoir des renseignements sur le meilleur magazine en embarqu que je puisse trouver sachant que la partie dveloppement m'intresse particulirement mais que j'aime galement avoir le nez entre des condos   ::mrgreen::  est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une ide?  ::D: 

J'ai dja essayer plusieurs magazines... Toute la srie des LINUX magazines ( http://www.unixgarden.com/index.php/...linux-magazine ) et galement OpenSilicium ainsi que magsecur.. Ainsi j'aimerais pouvoir obtenir l'avis de plusieurs personnes pouvant m'indiquer ou trouver mon bonheur  ::ccool::  Ca serait super sympa  ::P:  Merci beaucoup  ::zoubi::

----------

